# 2007 Outback 21Rs For Sale-Sold Sold Sold



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

SOLD-SOLD-SOLD-2007 Outback 21RS for sale. Lightly used by mature couple. Located Florida Panhandle. Call (850)897-078-One. Extras included electric tongue jack, equalizer hitch, max air vents, hookup necessities, battery disconnect and many other items. Price reduced to $10,500.00. Local cash sale only.


----------

